# 902 fxz is out



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

eye_dea informed me that the 902 fxz has come out today here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1417116 Here is a edited xml to keep the internal storage intact. Userdata will still be formatted. http://db.tt/91UkE8So


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

NICE!!Thanks for the link


----------



## unchoney (Jun 15, 2011)

Awesome! Shouldn't be any more cdt.bin issues?


----------



## Fate0n3 (Jun 12, 2011)

This is awesome!! Would also like to know if it will fix cdt.bin issues now we all can have a nice safe way back to safety hopefully maybe lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

No more cdt errors, until another update comes out that is.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyone been able to download the edited xml? Never mind, made it a zip, now it downloads correctly


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesomely awesome.


----------



## mikeymaxima14 (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't download that full fxz zip for 902.......its making me sign up for that crap downloading site.....anybody got a link ?

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

guys you should all have done the update via dhacker......

http://www.mydroidworld.com/topic/10442-902-bionic-path-saver-and-restoreroot-utility/


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

mikeymaxima14 said:


> I can't download that full fxz zip for 902.......its making me sign up for that crap downloading site.....anybody got a link ?
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


Make sure your downloading the right fxz


----------



## mikeymaxima14 (Oct 13, 2011)

I am goood on 902 , but I want to download the 902 700mb full file...xda post for me doesn't let me download the file brings me to some page to sign up for crap

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I can download it just fine without a premium. You sure you're clicking on the "Slower Download" button?


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Downloaded it last night using "slower download " link, verified md5.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## njdroid (Nov 24, 2011)

first i wan to thank you Timmy for personally helping me get to 901,
so being you know the exact files you PMed me, and the steps you had me do ,,i have done nothing since,,not even a new ROM since at the time the 3g/4g issues ...
so i am rooted and 901 via your instructions..
this morning i woke to find my phone had downloaded the OTA 902 update, and had gotten a little window telling me its ready to be installed, i chose the install later option..
what is it that i want to do now,, should i go delete that downloaded file,, and take a 902 file in that way you sent me last time to get 901 and install from stock recovery?
thanks a bunch again


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

For the ones having some problems downloading the full download. Give me a lil bit and I will have a link up in just a lil bit from my dropbox.


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

Dropbox file is much faster. I'll post to my MF account tonight.


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

Can someone post another link to the full 902 fxz. I also am having incomplete downloads. Regardless of what I try.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

go to the unbrick thread, its posted there


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

Awesome, thanks! I got the torrent file and was able to use it to resume my ~ 350MB partially downloaded file


----------

